# BIG LOVE'HomePlus'CheckoutGirl!!



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 17, 2006)

My friend the SSBBW lawyer-witch has been forcing me to watch BIG LOVE after the Sopranos... about secretive suburban Mormon polygamists. Wife#2 tries to use Wife#1's credit card at hubby's megastore... the checkout girl, great casting, is sweet and blonde but a SSBBW giantess that #2 knows better than to mess with... I'd love to see this actress:smitten: in a female super-hero role...


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 17, 2006)

Out of curiousity I looked that up at the IMDB. It was Lindsay Hollister I believe. And she is very cute indeed.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 17, 2006)

They have her looking six feet tall here... I dunno if that's really her height, but very nice makeup... bright red lipstick...:kiss2:


----------



## herin (Apr 17, 2006)

She is so cute!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 17, 2006)

as the title states, lindsay hollister is a disgrace to fat people EVERYWHERE!!!! she may be a successful character actress, but let's face it, the characters she plays are one in the same - the miserable, lonely, hungry, smelly, mentally imbalanced, desperate fat woman. (i am certain that there are a few more adjectives that i could have used.) 

she is the mammy of the new millennium... 

also, if i failed to mention, i know her personally and she isn't a nice person at all!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> as the title states, lindsay hollister is a disgrace to fat people EVERYWHERE!!!! she may be a successful character actress, but let's face it, the characters she plays are one in the same - the miserable, lonely, hungry, smelly, mentally imbalanced, desperate fat woman. (i am certain that there are a few more adjectives that i could have used.)
> 
> she is the mammy of the new millennium...
> 
> also, if i failed to mention, i know her personally and she isn't a nice person at all!



Funny, I also know her personally, and she's always struck me as very nice and down to earth. She's careful about how she (and fat women) are portrayed, and has turned down roles in which she feels that we're being treated as just a joke. Do her characters get teased/ridiculed? Yes. I imagine that it's difficult to find roles (especially major guest roles, since that's her niche, for now) as a working fat actress in Hollywood where the treatment of fat people isn't a part of the character, if not the entire point of the character. In the parts I've seen her play (I'm thinking of Cold Case and Boston Public), she has carried herself with grace and imbued the role with some genuine feeling. Her character on Nip/Tuck was unbalanced, but also heartbreaking. Maybe someone who felt the same way about wanted to drop weight for a reunion saw it and thought, "Well, crap. I'm fat, too, but it's not worth killing myself." And, yeah, she played a goober on My Name Is Earl, but who isn't a goober on My Name Is Earl?

My point (and I do have one) is that she has played roles that treat fat girls/women as human, which includes some misery. I'm sure that if screenwriters were writing proud fat woman roles, she'd be all over those, too.

And BTW, Hattie McDaniel (Mammy) is a BBW and an icon - she's got her own freakin' stamp, fer Pete's sake!  Hattie


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Funny, I also know her personally, and she's always struck me as very nice and down to earth. She's careful about how she (and fat women) are portrayed, and has turned down roles in which she feels that we're being treated as just a joke. Do her characters get teased/ridiculed? Yes. I imagine that it's difficult to find roles (especially major guest roles, since that's her niche, for now) as a working fat actress in Hollywood where the treatment of fat people isn't a part of the character, if not the entire point of the character. In the parts I've seen her play (I'm thinking of Cold Case and Boston Public), she has carried herself with grace and imbued the role with some genuine feeling. Her character on Nip/Tuck was unbalanced, but also heartbreaking. Maybe someone who felt the same way about wanted to drop weight for a reunion saw it and thought, "Well, crap. I'm fat, too, but it's not worth killing myself." And, yeah, she played a goober on My Name Is Earl, but who isn't a goober on My Name Is Earl?
> 
> My point (and I do have one) is that she has played roles that treat fat girls/women as human, which includes some misery. I'm sure that if screenwriters were writing proud fat woman roles, she'd be all over those, too.
> 
> And BTW, Hattie McDaniel (Mammy) is a BBW and an icon - she's got her own freakin' stamp, fer Pete's sake!  Hattie




I have to agree. She came to the convention last year of her own free will to participate, contribute, and have fun. She and her boyfriend were both genuinely nice and friendly, fun to meet, and she was very down to earth and approachable. She could have just done her workshop and split, but she came to dinner, sat with participants, and hung out just like any other attendee.

I've enjoyed most of her roles, and the only way to get better parts is to put yourself out there and get your name known so that someone actually wants to create a better part for you. Even the My Name is Earl part, she was a goober, but it wasn't even based on her being fat... that role could have been played by a 90lbs girl just as easily, would have been exactly the same. She was just a dweeby worker, it was funny (I thoroughly enjoyed her in a comedic role like that, too). 

Not saying everyone has to like her, but just that my personal experience from meeting her (albeit briefly), knowing of her desire to be involved in NAAFA, and watching her roles over time is that she's doing the best she can as a legitimate fat actress in Hollywood.


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sigh...

http://www.lindsayhollister.net/


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> as the title states, lindsay hollister is a disgrace to fat people EVERYWHERE!!!! she may be a successful character actress, but let's face it, the characters she plays are one in the same - the miserable, lonely, hungry, smelly, mentally imbalanced, desperate fat woman. (i am certain that there are a few more adjectives that i could have used.)
> 
> she is the mammy of the new millennium...
> 
> also, if i failed to mention, i know her personally and she isn't a nice person at all!



yeah...i don't know her personally, so i cant vouch for her real life personality. but i have to agree she's the uncle tom of fat women. she's never played a remotely empowering role that i've seen (which is expected of hollywood) but the characters she plays are usually pretty vile depictions of the bbw stereotype. gorgeous girl though, and not a bad actress, but i hope she realizes she's selling her soul. in the acting game, let it be said, that's the way things work though, sad to say. i wish her enough success to get some leverage later in the roles she chooses and maybe land a blase-blah FA romantic comedy someday.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 19, 2006)

my prediction??? she ends up opting for WLS or become Jenny Craig's next fat spokesperson... 

your thoughts?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 19, 2006)

She is only a human trying to make her way in the inhuman world of Hollywood. I hope she doesn't do what lipmixgirl expects, but I won't count the possibility out.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> my prediction??? she ends up opting for WLS or become Jenny Craig's next fat spokesperson...
> 
> your thoughts?





n.b. i am not an opponent to WLS or dieting... i, however, vehemently oppose the promotion of inaccurate sizist stereotyping...


----------



## fasub (Apr 19, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> My friend the SSBBW lawyer-witch has been forcing me to watch BIG LOVE after the Sopranos... about secretive suburban Mormon polygamists. Wife#2 tries to use Wife#1's credit card at hubby's megastore... the checkout girl, great casting, is sweet and blonde but a SSBBW giantess that #2 knows better than to mess with... I'd love to see this actress:smitten: in a female super-hero role...



SSBBW lawyer-witch "forcing" hehehehehe


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know her personally and the only appearance I've seen of hers was the character she played on _My Name is Earl_. I have mixed views on her...yes, she's played the stereotype before, but how often does a film or TV role come around that truly empowers a fat girl? I've thought about it, and the only successful ones that I can think of were _Roseanne_ and _Gimme a Break_ (starring the late Nell Carter). There was _Babes_, which was my personal favorite, but it didn't seem to catch on with the mainstream public like the other two have. Hollister is fatter than any actress from any of those sitcoms, and because of that, she'll be hardpressed to find a role in which she's not goofed on. And it's a real shame, because she's also far more attractive than any fat actress I've ever seen.
I'm not attacking or defending her when I say this, but everybody's got a price. When Hollywood is offering big bucks for you to suck up your pride for a mere 15 minutes of airtime, it's hard to turn that down. Either play the stereotype and get noticed for future parts or stick to your principles and remain unkown...very very hard choice to make...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 19, 2006)

The most successful role was Eleanor Frutt on "The Practice". Camryn Manheim did get a Golden Globe and an Emmy for it.

I loved "Babes". I really had a crush on Leslie Boone in my teenage years.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Apr 19, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> My friend the SSBBW lawyer-witch has been forcing me to watch BIG LOVE after the Sopranos... about secretive suburban Mormon polygamists. Wife#2 tries to use Wife#1's credit card at hubby's megastore... the checkout girl, great casting, is sweet and blonde but a SSBBW giantess that #2 knows better than to mess with... I'd love to see this actress:smitten: in a female super-hero role...



Thats our Sonntag.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 19, 2006)

Of course, we all know how BigCuties was originally approached to provide the talent for "Charlie's Angels" and "Chicago". They turned both projects down and have regretted it since...

OH COME ON! Uncle Tom? Please. It's not like there are producers crawling across America looking for the next "it" girl at a Lane Bryant. More likely, they're looking for someone still shopping in the Junior Misses section who's old enough to sign her own release forms.

She's an actress who's trying to get some work. The big part comes afterward, and that can be read in two ways.


----------



## NFA (Apr 19, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> as the title states, lindsay hollister is a disgrace to fat people EVERYWHERE!!!! she may be a successful character actress, but let's face it, the characters she plays are one in the same - the miserable, lonely, hungry, smelly, mentally imbalanced, desperate fat woman. (i am certain that there are a few more adjectives that i could have used.)
> 
> she is the mammy of the new millennium...
> 
> also, if i failed to mention, i know her personally and she isn't a nice person at all!



I would suggest that your personal dislike of her may be coloring your view of her career. I think your characterization of her work is well off-base. I'm not saying I think she's portraying positive role models, but he work is hardly of such an outlandishly negative nature to call her a modern-day mammy. Some of its bad, but we've seen a lot worse. She plays a wide variety of roles because she's Hollywoods current go-to fat girl, but none have unredeemable stereotypes by any degree. I'd like to see her get better and more dynamic parts, but I can't blame her for acting.

I don't think of her as a role model. As much as I'd love for her to be one, far too many fat celebrities have proven completely useless in such a role for genuinely fat accepting individuals. Even those who go so far as to proclaim solidarity have ended up substituting the desires of a fat hating culture and the endless and often futile persuit of weight loss. I have no trust in fat celebrities. But, that doesn't mean any special degree of venom is reserved either. She's a lovely and talented young woman doing what she has to craft a career for herself in the job she wants. That's all she needs to be right now to earn my respect. _If_ she starts playing roles that explicitly endorse the disenfranchisment of fat people or begins the prostrate herself at the alter of unachievable weight loss, I'll respond accordingly. But that day isn't here.


----------



## shy guy (Apr 20, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> yeah...i don't know her personally, so i cant vouch for her real life personality. but i have to agree she's the uncle tom of fat women. she's never played a remotely empowering role that i've seen (which is expected of hollywood) but the characters she plays are usually pretty vile depictions of the bbw stereotype. gorgeous girl though, and not a bad actress, but i hope she realizes she's selling her soul. in the acting game, let it be said, that's the way things work though, sad to say. i wish her enough success to get some leverage later in the roles she chooses and maybe land a blase-blah FA romantic comedy someday.


Dude everyone sells there soul in ''HollyWood''


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd gladly sell my soul for a donut right about now. Well, a dozen. Make that a baker's dozen.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 20, 2006)

Aris, you went over the line this time. Sometimes you need to look before you leap. You are new to this movement and need to learn the dynamics before you go chop off a strong allie's head.

Like Eclectic Girl, I too know Lindsay and spent *days* with Lindsay and her boyfriend at the NAAFA Convention in San Mateo last August. 

Lindsay is a *GREAT* spokesperson for the size acceptance movement and we have even been working to put together a project that reflects that. She does not shy away from being fat, in any way, shape or form.

She gave a lecture at the convention about what it was like to be a fat actress in Hollywood, and then I had her in front of dozens of reporters, tv cameras and doumentarians speaking about that experience and her life as a fat person and about beating back fat prejudice. Anyone who heard her was wowed by her lecture and her commentary. She stated to me and others that she would be "honored" to carry the banner and lead the fight against size discrimination.

That said she said she takes roles that might not appear to be flattering, but feels that she can give them the honor and dignity that would show them in their best light. She also spoke about rejecting roles at her lecture. I have heard this from another fat actress in Hollywood, Lisa Brounstein, also a friend. Someone is going to get these roles and it is talented women like Lindsay and Lisa who are out there in front of the camera doing what they can to make them look good. 

We need to support fat actresses/actors and professionals, not bash them. United we stand...remember that!


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2006)

in all fairness, there are always two sides to a story.

It is difficult to find fat positive roles but someone needs to take a stand and say "no more". Why take the chicken when you're owed a ham?


----------



## Mikey (Apr 20, 2006)

Every see turkey ham? Sometimes you need to compormise a bit to get to your ultimate goal!


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Every see turkey ham? Sometimes you need to compormise a bit to get to your ultimate goal!



cute.

I'm not going to chime in on anything other than the BIG LOVE role, but I will say that I saw nothing con, there. That role could've been played by anyone, male or female, fat or thin. It was just a bit part of an uncomfortable cashier trying to be nice while still keeping her job.


----------



## toni (Apr 20, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Every see turkey ham? Sometimes you need to compormise a bit to get to your ultimate goal!



EWWWWW turkey ham!!!!


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 24, 2006)

Good thing Just Friends and Big Mama's House 2 did not do well (in theaters) otherwise every studio would just have any A-list actor/actress (Gwynneth Paltrow) donning a fat suit rather than hiring a ss/bbw/bhm who can act. 
The Uncle Tom and Mammy references for her are interesting to hear.
Ms. McDaniel (R.I.P.) still conjures up mixed feelings due to finding work to keep food on the table vs presenting images/roles that set society backwards in its thinking.
It reminds me of Hollywood Shuffle and other types of movies where certain women regardless of talent only had the roles of 'mammy', whore or addict offerred to them.
Similar answers to then and now regardless of size or ethnicity, is to get work behind the scenes. With like minded directors, casting agents and producers willing to take a risk when the major studios say 'heck no' (Tyler Perry of Madea fame) then will you see original creativity.
The possibility of Ms. Hollister, Camryn Manheim, and others portraying divafied characters that others can believe in would be more apt to happen.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

I think it's unfair to judge a woman based upon the roles she has played. My best assumption is that those may be the only roles out there for a large woman. How is playing those roles "selling her soul" if acting is her profession? I understand it is probably something she loves but she, like the rest of us, needs to earn a substantial living- and living in L.A. (or anywhere for that matter) is expensive as anything. I feel like she's right on target, accept the roles that you land (unless they're against your morals, which I've been told Miss Hollister has done on occasion), do your best in them, and keep looking for more. I'm sure she'd love to be in a more "empowering" role, but as a working actor you can't always land your ideal role... even if you are an A-list celeb. There's too much money and politics involved in the business to even THINK about judging a woman's character based on her professional work.

P.S. Camryn Manheim is my total hero. Not only was "The Practice" the only show on television that was ever worth making time in my schedule for, but she KICKED TUSH in the role as Elanor Frutt- a character who had to earn everything she worked for being a fat, working, and by-choice single mother.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 26, 2006)

I know I said this on another thread.Hollister might be a very nice woman(I have seen people on this forum say she is nice..a few others have said not so nice..whatever).I also understand that it must be HELL for fat actors to find meaningful work in Hollywood(well, fat women in mainstream Hollywood).having said that...Hollister is just not a good actor! Again, I have said this in another thread, but her deer in the headlights 'acting' is no better simply because her body resembles mine more closely than ..oh let's say....any woman in Hollywood..*L*

If she played characters which had her bringing out some of the sterotypes about fat people...'sloppy'..dim(and I don't mean with a 'ension' on the end of that)..etc...I would not say, "Oh, times are tough for fat actors, so I must support this actor because she is fat"...nah.

See, I am not a man or woman who is sexually attracted to fat women, so I have to judge her on her acting abilities.I would like to see her take a few acting classes and come busting out all over the place.

Oh yeah..CM did a great job on The Practice.It is too bad that they would not give her a healthy love life on the show.I wanted to see her with a hot piece of man meat...heh.


----------

